# 1st annual FF BBQ schedule of events!! RSVP



## BayleesFishees

Friday evening/afternoon will be check in time for all campers... My back yard will hold you all, or you can prove me wrong. The address is:

3945 Highland Dr, Richmond, IN 47374
Cell number 765-914-2174

My directions would be I 70 (east or west depending) to the Centerville exit. Go south toward Centerville about 2-3 miles until the stop light. Turn left at light onto US 40 east. Go about 4-5 miles to first stop light and turn right onto Round Barn Road. There will be a shell gas station at the light. Go about 1 mile on Round Barn past the school and take the first left. This will be Highland Drive.

Friday night, we will hang out and get settled in. Fish room will be open of course. Those needing help with Hotels...email or Pm me. Saturday morning I will slave on the stove with homemade biscuits and gravy and eggs.

Saturday afternoon we will head to Mark's house (Cichlid_Mania) for a BBQ and PARTY until???????????? and of course his fish room will be open.

Sunday we will then go collecting or others may choose to head home. 

This will be a good time for you to meet the people you have been talking fish to on the computer!!!! Just look at the list as I am requesting an RSVP to see how many are coming and how far they are coming from!!!

All those attending will be asked to donate $10 a head for the BBQ and what ever is left over....we can figure out how to handle it by vote.

SO WHO ALL IS COMING???!?!!!??!!!

RSVP Now...


----------



## lohachata

i will be there ...from Cleveland , Ohio


----------



## craftyflalady

I will be there from Deland, Florida


----------



## Guest

Yeah and on Saturday the 29th we have a ballgame to attend at noon!!!


----------



## FortWayneFish

I'm attending from Fort Wayne, Indiana


----------



## BayleesFishees

C'mon people...I know there is more than 3 people coming. The last total I heard was 30....now I know most who are coming, but let everyone else know too...that way the one's still on the fence may come when they see how many people are going.

We really need a head count so certain things can be gathered so this runs smooth. Like how big a cooler we need in the back yard!!!!


----------



## SueM

I'll be there 

from N, Tonawand, NY........448 miles !!!


----------



## craftyflalady

*I Can beat that! ....946 miles  *


----------



## Osiris

Count me down for two! -Beaver Dam, WI! 450miles!


----------



## MonknSharona

Chad and I should be able to make an appearance at the gathering/BBQ--
from Richmond: 0 miles :shock:


----------



## ALFA WOLF

nah guys i cant go the concert stands so their goes yalls entertainment lol my drive would have been like in one thousand 3 hundreds i think

how far from kingsville texas


----------



## Worldwide73

cooler?? Round shiny metal thing!!


----------



## norm60

*1st annual ff bbq*

I plan to be there with a friend on saturday unless some unforeseeable problem arises. Next day will be going to the ccac fish auction in Indy. I live in Southwestern Indiana about 3 1/2 hour drive away. Look forward to meeting all of you. Norman Rainey(norm60)


----------



## goodie

Have one for me!


----------



## craftyflalady

*** bump****


----------



## BayleesFishees

We are getting CLOSER!!!!


----------



## craftyflalady

I am on my way on Saturday!


----------



## TheOldSalt

I'll only be there in spirit, I'm afraid, but I hope ya'll have fun!


----------



## SueM

We will, Thanks TOS sure wish you could come.
We are planning to get video of all these crazys  And make a movie up for people that did not get to go this time.

Also, we are going to decide on the next host & location for the next one (maybe late in the summer?)
If anyone has the facilities and running water. And would like to be considered, email me. [email protected]
I'll see that your name gets in the hat. Let us know where too..... your back yard (inc size), state park etc.
And let us know what facilities are available, remember it has to be family friendly & kid safe.


----------



## meyerhaus

Oh man! I even live in Cincinnati and can't come; I'll be in Hotlanta for a wedding! Have fun and eat some cabbage balls for me!


----------



## dolphinkid

*1st annual FF BBQ schedule of events!! RSVP*

*Yaaayyyyy!!! I really like the movie idea!! :mrgreen: I hope ya'll have fun! :fun: Give everyone hugs for me!! hehe

luv ya,
Amanda :fish: *


----------



## FortWayneFish

I will be there saturday for sure... No wife or kids....
so Count me in as 1 ............


----------



## Guest

Dont forget to bring your Swap meet goodies!!!! And or Cash!!! I will have tanks available for sale or swap and some HOB filters of various sizes and Fish!!!! So those of you not coming just think of the fun you will miss!! Better yet think of the good food at the BBQ and all the fish and pleco talkin that will be going on that weekend....


----------



## dwool36

Don't forget the pics.


----------



## Guest

For those Of you that have Koi ponds I have just invited a good friend of mine Van Woodruff, owner of Woodruffs koi Farm in Franklin, Ohio. I will tell You I have seen his koi and I have actually purchased alot of them myself!! I'll prolly not buy my koi anywhere else again. He actually goes to Japan and hand picks his stock for breeding and for his own enjoyment. He also has some beautiful Pond plants. I will keep you all posted if he is able to come or not.. I also wanted to add that Van is one of the nicest people you could ever meet aswell...


----------



## Worldwide73

I should be there.. how much I don't know yet... Have to work on saturday most of the day. Should be available friday and maybe a little saturday.


----------



## Guest

Your gonna miss most of the good grubbing on saturday!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach

Hope you all have a great time! Maybe I can catch the next one!


----------



## FortWayneFish

~~~ Bumpity Bump Bump ~~~

Hopefully I'll be there


----------

